# Problem with HP PSC 1610 All-in-One unit



## kafkaran (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi

First of all my english is not as good as I would like...I´m sorry

I have a HP PSC 1610 All-in-One unit.
When I start the unit, the display shows after 11 seconds "No MECH mode",and then:
"Used black print cartridge installed. Press OK to continue" I press OK and the display shows:
"Used tri-color print cartridge installed. Press OK to continue" I press OK and the display shows:
"Ready"
When I try to print the unit display shows: "Printing..." but nothing happens. A message appears in the screen of my computer:

The document can´t be printed
Name of the document...
Name of the printer...
Hour..
And options to open the printer options and obtain help (which are not useful)

Can anyone help me with this problem? Does anyone knows the reason of this?
I´ve tried cleaning the cartridges but the problem continues.
This happens even with the cartridges uninstalled! After pressing OK twice (as I have explain above) the display shows "ready"!!

What can I do??

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Did the printer ever work? Or is this a new printer?


----------



## kafkaran (Mar 21, 2008)

*Solution to Problem with HP PSC 1610 All-in-One unit*

Hi, thank you for your interest.

Yesterday I received an email with the answer of HP technical service and the problem was solved. The solution was this:

1. Verify that configuration button was not pressed (it was not pressed)

2. Disconect the power cord from the unit

3. Press and hold configuration button

4. Connect the power cord to the unit 

(this way the unit gets out from the "No Mech Mode")

5. Stop pressing configuration button (I waited about 15 seconds)


Doing this, the unit seemed to be reseted and worked fine, as always did.

(I apologice again, my english is poor...)

Thank you

Kafkaran


----------



## mommamoody (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for posting worked for me!!!!


----------

